
The Lilium Jet – The world's first all-electric VTOL jet - sveme
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohig71bwRUE
======
sveme
I must admit I was extremely sceptical when I first heard about them, thought
them way too ambitious, but getting an electric prototype that small to fly
with vertical takeoff is pretty impressive.

(Disclaimer: not affiliated in any way, just living in the same city)

